# Does the public look at rideshare drivers as pathetic losers?



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Name me a profession that doesn't have a social stigma attached to it. Doctor? Lawyer? Religious figure? CEO? Politician? Teacher? Artist? Truck Driver? Programmer? Janitor? Engineer? I can easily come up with negative stereotypes for each one of those. 

The fact of the matter is that people create these stigmas as a way feel better about themselves. It's simply them conning themselves so they can feel the endorphin rush of superiority. 

So control what you can control to the greatest extent you can control it. Influence what you can influence to the greatest extent you can influence it. Protect yourself against what you can neither control or influence to the greatest extent you can protect yourself. 

You cannot control what other people think, and you have very little influence over it. So protect yourself in knowing that what people think of you is simply a mirror of themselves. If they disrespect themselves, they'll disrespect you no matter how you act. If they respect themselves, they'll respect you if you act in a manner that demands respect.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Only the 49er fan drivers......:biggrin:.....J/K..........Go Raiders!


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Name me a profession that doesn't have a social stigma attached to it. Doctor? Lawyer? Religious figure? CEO? Politician? Teacher? Artist? Truck Driver? Programmer? Janitor? Engineer? I can easily come up with negative stereotypes for each one of those.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that people create these stigmas as a way feel better about themselves. It's simply them conning themselves so they can feel the endorphin rush of superiority.
> 
> ...


I really like your post and how you think, and I appreciate it as well.

But to be honest, I question how much you are just kidding yourself and the rest of us. I don't see how you can logically throw us in the same sentence with doctors, lawyers etc. It is what it is.

The stigma attached to the other professions you stated are very different. We are looked at as pathetic. Lawyers, dishonest. Etc.

I just dont know if the pathetic stigma is something I can live with.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Some people do. But I think most people are too self-absorbed and worrying about what everyone else thinks about them to judge everyone else.

Rideshare gigs will not impress, and possibly will even scare away employers who are hoping to find easily abused subservient employees. Rideshare drivers are too independent. It scares an employer to think that if they disrespect you like they do their normal employees, that you might not fear job loss. Most jobs I've had, my coworkers are quaking in fear over their performance reviews, especially when there are job layoffs.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Ones that are losers themselves not doubt do.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I really like your post and how you think, and I appreciate it as well.
> 
> But to be honest, I question how much you are just kidding yourself and the rest of us. I don't see how you can logically throw us in the same sentence with doctors, lawyers etc. It is what it is.
> 
> ...


Fair points. I'd respond by saying that if you can't live with some percentage of the 7.5 billion people on this planet thinking you're pathetic because of your chosen profession, that's up to you. The way you feel about it is also entirely within your control. No one can make you feel inferior without your consent.

For me, I've never really derived my personal value from my profession. I know I'm merely a speck of dust in a vast, cold and uncaring universe. I know a large solar flare or asteroid could wipe out my existence, my memory and my accomplishments in an instant. In a weird way, that gives me comfort and peace. If some narcissistic great ape wants to look down their nose at me to feel better about themselves, then there's no harm in letting them bask in that fairy tale.


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

I just got a major headache from attempting to read this



dctcmn said:


> Name me a profession that doesn't have a social stigma attached to it. Doctor? Lawyer? Religious figure? CEO? Politician? Teacher? Artist? Truck Driver? Programmer? Janitor? Engineer? I can easily come up with negative stereotypes for each one of those.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that people create these stigmas as a way feel better about themselves. It's simply them conning themselves so they can feel the endorphin rush of superiority.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> I just dont know if the pathetic stigma is something I can live with.


Why do you care so much about what other people think, let alone the judgmental jerks who look down on others because of how they make or augment their living? All honest labor, be it mental, physical, or somewhere in between, is honorable. Never be ashamed of making an honest buck!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dctcmn said:


> Name me a profession that doesn't have a social stigma attached to it. Doctor? Lawyer? Religious figure? CEO? Politician? Teacher? Artist? Truck Driver? Programmer? Janitor? Engineer? I can easily come up with negative stereotypes for each one of those.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that people create these stigmas as a way feel better about themselves. It's simply them conning themselves so they can feel the endorphin rush of superiority.
> 
> ...


Well spoken, respect always start with self.



Trafficat said:


> Some people do. But I think most people are too self-absorbed and worrying about what everyone else thinks about them to judge everyone else.
> 
> Rideshare gigs will not impress, and possibly will even scare away employers who are hoping to find easily abused subservient employees. Rideshare drivers are too independent. It scares an employer to think that if they disrespect you like they do their normal employees, that you might not fear job loss. Most jobs I've had, my coworkers are quaking in fear over their performance reviews, especially when there are job layoffs.


Depends on the job, a job that requires alot of self reliance Uber will probably looked at as a positive.



Reynob Moore said:


> I really like your post and how you think, and I appreciate it as well.
> 
> But to be honest, I question how much you are just kidding yourself and the rest of us. I don't see how you can logically throw us in the same sentence with doctors, lawyers etc. It is what it is.
> 
> ...


The greatest disadvantage a person can have is a negative outlook. If you feel pathetic, then the demons are within.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Walk around. Every day. Who are the winners? Is it the counter cashier at the restaurant? Is it the cashier at the gas station? Is it the clerk at the dry cleaning store? Is it the receptionist at the chiropractor office? Is it the person who does not have a car who waits for the bus? When do you see someone as better off, is it when they have something you do not have? 

Rideshare drivers begin as someone doing something for someone that they either should not, would not, or can not do for themselves. Rideshare drivers are betterment to others' lives. If that beneficiary turns around and puts us down, they are the losers.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> I really like your post and how you think, and I appreciate it as well.
> 
> But to be honest, I question how much you are just kidding yourself and the rest of us. I don't see how you can logically throw us in the same sentence with doctors, lawyers etc. It is what it is.
> 
> ...


If you don't think you can live with it quit. And be done. Any other job you get , people with more will think it's pathetic. It's the way the world is get use to it or become one of the haves ins stead of the have nots.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


So... you letting strangers control your behavior?

btw, it's all about how you carry yourself... if you look like you just rolled out of bed, stink, and wear flip flops while driving a beater... anyone would think you are pathetic loser no matter what you do.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Be professional in every endeavor you undertake. If you Uber in sloppy clothes, people are going to rightfully think that you're a slob. I'm not saying that you have to wear a tuxedo, but treat Uber like you would any job. I will disclose that I don't do Uber fulltime and mostly use Uber for supplemental income and as a stop gap in between IT projects. If you don't have a plan outside of Uber, that's another reason for people to look down at you. Develop a plan, invest in yourself via training towards a post-Uber career. If you are making Uber your career, then you are doing yourself a disservice, and deserve the stigma. What are you going to do when driverless cars finally arrive, and yes I understand some people think it's not going to happen overnight, but what are your plans after the Rideshare gravy-train err gravy-car is gone?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

People think Uber drivers are losers but we know they are just bad at math


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Quick answer: yes.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

1/3 yes
1/3- they think you make too much
And the other half- don’t care 🤷‍♂️... Yogism on display 😝


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> I just dont know if the pathetic stigma is something I can live with.


Why do you care so much what other people think?

Capitalism is degrading. It is hard for most people to find a job that others won't doubt or question them for. But people are wrong all the time, so all you should worry about is whether you like your work.

You sound really burned out, though - consider a non-customer-facing job next if an opportunity is available. Most customer-facing jobs are looked down upon by some portion of the clientele. If that bothers you, you should either put it in perspective or find something else without that point of conflict. As you know, rideshare can put you in very close contact with customers and their problems. If that is a bad experience, maybe it is time to find something else to do if you can.


----------



## Nathan2302 (May 2, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


you have some low self steem. work on yourself forst lmao a job is a job; youd rather steal?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> Yes


But
The " Public " are Hideous & Clueless Scum !

Would be like Worrying about the Opinion of Roaches.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I really like your post and how you think, and I appreciate it as well.
> 
> But to be honest, I question how much you are just kidding yourself and the rest of us. I don't see how you can logically throw us in the same sentence with doctors, lawyers etc. It is what it is.
> 
> ...


No one should ever be ashamed of honest work regardless of what it is.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> But
> The " Public " are Hideous & Clueless Scum !
> 
> Would be like Worrying about the Opinion of Roaches.


The question wasn't how I look at the public&#128513;

Isn't it funny how Lyft and Uber have turned it from a ride "*sharing*" experience into something so different. I truly used to like people before I started driving for Uber , now I am so incredibly jaded


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

At the end of the day who cares. The "public" are a bunch of morons you'll never be able to please regardless.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

The ones that really call you a loser, are the one that we, as drivers, are canceling on...lol


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

I wouldn't go as far as 'pathetic losers'. But jobs that require minimal qualifications tend to garner less respect. Particularly in a society like the US, where much is attached to material prosperity and success ('loser' is an American term, less common in other English speaking countries).

Personally, I couldn't care less. If it's beneficial to me I'll continue doing it, otherwise not.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Reynob Moore said:


> I think the truth is a lot of people do.


I didn't. But after reading many of the posts on this forum, I think there can be little doubt that "a lot of people" actually got it quite right.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

More like spineless sellouts. I just shake my head at why people stick with this gig. TNC has done nothing but give you guys pay cut after pay cut. At the same time they keep changing the TOS in the companies advantage. And you guys keep hitting that accept button. It's the very bottom of the labor pool. Take a look around and you quickly figure out who is doing TNC or better yet...drop in to a Uber/Lyft hub and the place just reeks of desperation. Life is short people. Do yourself and your family a big favor and learn a skill and pursue a job that pays real wages + benefits. Stop selling out for Dara and Logan.


----------



## itsnot1971 (Feb 22, 2020)

I'd say the pathetic loser would-be the "adult" that can't afford a car, or have any friends or family willing to give them a ride for $10+, can't figure out how to get 1-10+ miles without an app is pretty pathetic

I can with a $10 bill get a ride at any gas station, Walmart, McDonald's, sidestreet by just walking waving it & opening my pie hole, no stalking, phone, app, internet, credicard needed lmao

Aside from business travellers anyone who would use this app locally is the loser, you own a car & Uber Lyft pays you $3 an hour what's their excuse? Lol

Nothing pathetic about working, their life is in your hands so whose the biggest loser the "adult" with no car, friends, family willing to risk their life & letting a stranger dictate their fate for a McChicken?

Chicken or egg?

A loser takes a cab to their less than $20 an hour job, a loser has nobody in their circle that can't refrain from alcohol for 1 night to insure their loved ones can get home safe, a loser pays $8 when a 15 minute walk is healthier & more efficient when they don't even have $400 in savings....

4% of Uber Lyft drivers are winners & 96% are losers though if you go by statistics them just facts, if youre taking rides for less than $10 I'll let you figure out which bracket you're in but math isn't their specialty anyway


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Who cares?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Tarvus said:


> Why do you care so much about what other people think, let alone the judgmental jerks who look down on others because of how they make or augment their living? All honest labor, be it mental, physical, or somewhere in between, is honorable. Never be ashamed of making an honest buck!


This is damn well said. :thumbup:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


People look down at losers.

It shouldn't be that way, but it is.



Cold Fusion said:


> Well,
> Society has relegated you to a No Skill gig of beating your Vehicle into the ground for below minimum wage because U offer the workforce
> no skills, Certifications, education nor Ambition, the building blocks of capitalism.
> 
> ...


Cold Fusion,

Since getting the Big D, what have you been doing? Looking for a job? Gainfully employed? Dividing time between up.net and chaturbate?

Everyone agrees that quitting rideshare is the right move, but when someone is forced to quit, it probably doesnt feel that way.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> People look down at losers.


People who project, certainly do. &#128579;


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

itsnot1971 said:


> I'd say the pathetic loser would-be the "adult" that can't afford a car, or have any friends or family willing to give them a ride for $10+, can't figure out how to get 1-10+ miles without an app is pretty pathetic
> 
> I can with a $10 bill get a ride at any gas station, Walmart, McDonald's, sidestreet by just walking waving it & opening my pie hole, no stalking, phone, app, internet, credicard needed lmao
> 
> ...


Ha, never thought about it that way. Most uber passengers make menial incomes apart from the bussiness clients and those that work abroad and are on trip. These people who travel back and fourth between a couple km to there dime a dozen job have no money. They place themselves in close proximity of everything. Most of these individuals dont own a car and live in shared rental quarters.

It's real easy to differentiate people with money among these people you pick up at houses to be dropped off at a bar to run there evening shift. Bottom of the bucket people slaving menial income away to make even less the they earn.

Stuff like this never crossed my mind but you put it into perspective. People with money dont uber around, they own vehicles which easily accounts for 0-20% of there income. Because driving is a luxury not a right and it is expensive to own a nice car.

The actual market of uber clientele who have money is slim from the aformentioned business clientele. Among those in the middle class who uber during the weekends to prevent a DUI.

Rest of pax are broke people.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I've worked with the public in one capacity or another for the last 25 years and it's pretty much like this: the public looks down on people who work with the public. It does not matter what your title is or how much money you make or what you do. You could be a well educated sales professional and they will still look down on you. The reason is they think they are entitled to something and they have to look down on you to justify feeling that way.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


They do and they feel entitled to treat the drivers poorly. Travis said it years ago he hates the drivers which downgraded drivers to 3rd class citizens. Uber/Lyft don't have the right to exist.



goobered said:


> I've worked with the public in one capacity or another for the last 25 years and it's pretty much like this: the public looks down on people who work with the public. It does not matter what your title is or how much money you make or what you do. You could be a well educated sales professional and they will still look down on you. The reason is they think they are entitled to something and they have to look down on you to justify feeling that way.


As I cab driver I wasn't treated this poorly and I will go back to my cab soon.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I have a hard time be a pathetic loser... When they are the sorry asses without a car....


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Nathan2302 said:


> you have some low self steem. work on yourself forst lmao a job is a job; youd rather steal?


Reynob is right. The public has it in their head we're there to abuse. I have to say I have never been treated so poorly. Uber doesn't have the right to exist and will probably go out of business in 1.5 to 2.5 years.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Hopindrew said:


> They do and they feel entitled to treat the drivers poorly. Travis said it years ago he hates the drivers which downgraded drivers to 3rd class citizens. Uber/Lyft don't have the right to exist.
> 
> 
> As I cab driver I wasn't treated this poorly and I will go back to my cab soon.


Drive uber black and wear a suit instead


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> But
> The " Public " are Hideous & Clueless Scum !
> 
> Would be like Worrying about the Opinion of Roaches.


1 star most of them



mch said:


> At the end of the day who cares. The "public" are a bunch of morons you'll never be able to please regardless.


People are stupid I have seen more completely pathetic garbage driving Uber than I did driving a cab. Of course we're getting the bus trash and teen mall rats with Uber.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

John oceans said:


> Drive uber black and wear a suit instead


Drive any Uber and wear business casual.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> I really like your post and how you think, and I appreciate it as well.
> 
> But to be honest, I question how much you are just kidding yourself and the rest of us. I don't see how you can logically throw us in the same sentence with doctors, lawyers etc. It is what it is.
> 
> ...


First, I could care less. I'm here to milk some $$$ from those who may think that. When that big surge comes over, I'm not crying about how much they may have had to pay. I'm ringing the register.

Second, it's amazing when people ask "Is this your full time gig" ..... Nope, and when they hear what I do it's usually a different tone of "Oh", like they are surprised or something.

Third, people ask "Have any interesting stories". Well, not really. Because 99% of people are just average folks trying to get from Point A to Point B. I think most don't really care at the end of the day. They just need a ride. Stop overthinking this gig.......

Anyway. I really don't give a flying crap what someone thinks of me when our relationship has the lifespan of a couple minutes. At which the ending of said relationship I'm literally going to kick them to the curb.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> First, I could care less. I'm here to milk some $$$ from those who may think that. When that big surge comes over, I'm not crying about how much they may have had to pay. I'm ringing the register.
> 
> Second, it's amazing when people ask "Is this your full time gig" ..... Nope, and when they hear what I do it's usually a different tone of "Oh", like they are surprised or something.
> 
> ...


Big surges aren't there anymore.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> Big surges aren't there anymore.


Sorry about that in your market


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Wow, so many excellent points - well said.
I, too, find it amazing how attitudes change when I mention being a retired missionary (17yrs Middle East, 4yrs Sub-Saharan Africa), an ordained minister, a seminary graduate (masters in education), and somewhat fluent in Arabic (yanny).
Really, if passengers would take the time to get to know *us* they might learn a thing or two.
(But there I go again - preaching to the choir :wideyed: )


----------



## North East Nomad (Mar 30, 2019)

Do rideshare drivers look at the public as pathetic losers?


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

And take the time to realise that most passengers are broke people who cannot afford a car.

I am willing to wager that I make more money then 95% of my passengers as an apprentice elevator mechanic. &#129315;



North East Nomad said:


> Do rideshare drivers look at the public as pathetic losers?


No. But when I analyze the people I am dealing with, yes.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

North East Nomad said:


> Do rideshare drivers look at the public as pathetic losers?


I never realized that junkies made up such a sizable portion of the population before I started driving.


----------



## North East Nomad (Mar 30, 2019)

John oceans said:


> most passengers are broke people


They should take the bus. Shared/Pool riders are the worst.


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

This particular stigma goes back for decades. 
After all, you are kind of a taxi driver and there is a huge stigma about that. How about that movie taxi driver w Robert de Niro . Depicts taxi drivers in pretty bad light....

I have a lot of people tell me they wish they could do it...make up your own hours, ride around in nice car, see places...

Things are not as bad as you think they are when it comes to perception of general public of an uber driver...



Tarvus said:


> Why do you care so much about what other people think, let alone the judgmental jerks who look down on others because of how they make or augment their living? All honest labor, be it mental, physical, or somewhere in between, is honorable. Never be ashamed of making an honest buck!


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

MLK once said "If a man is called to be a *street sweeper*, he should sweep *streets* even as a Michelangelo painted, or Beethoven composed music or Shakespeare wrote poetry. He should sweep *streets* so well that all the hosts of heaven and earth will pause to say, 'Here lived a great *street sweeper* who did his job well." 
That being said, don't worry about what "category" people put you into. It doesn't matter. I approach every task as if it pays me a million dollars. Fortunately, this ain't my "day job"! LOL


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Charlesw62 said:


> MLK once said "If a man is called to be a *street sweeper*, he should sweep *streets* even as a Michelangelo painted, or Beethoven composed music or Shakespeare wrote poetry. He should sweep *streets* so well that all the hosts of heaven and earth will pause to say, 'Here lived a great *street sweeper* who did his job well."


It's funny that MLK Jr. (allegedly?) said this because he was a democratic socialist and this is exactly what capitalist bosses want their employees to believe in. Nobody's perfect, I guess. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂

However, pride in your work is something anyone can get behind, right, left or center.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


I will first address your question and then follow through with a different line of thought. First we must ask what the majority of people use rideshare for? Determining on the time of day, it can widely vary..... early mornings are trips to airports, work, and on the weekend, sometimes those "walks of shame". Afternoons and early evenings can see collective upticks in food orders. Early evenings to late evening can be getting people to the restaurant, bar, pub, or wherever.

Next, do the people we take have a vehicle already? Most of my riders have told me that they don't have a mode of active transportation. It goes without saying that I don't think these individuals regard us a "losers" as we could turn the table on them and state the same to them.

Finally, the only ones I can say that regards us as losers are the Felicias, Lindas, and Karens out there. (There are plenty in the male and female variety of them)

To sum all this up, you are allowed to post whatever you post and you have posted elsewhere your grievances, but I think you have some extreme sour grapes. You are not making as much as you used to and now you are simply lashing out.

My suggestion is to find a new line of work.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's funny that MLK Jr. (allegedly?) said this because he was a democratic socialist and this is exactly what capitalist bosses want their employees to believe in. Nobody's perfect, I guess. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂
> 
> However, pride in your work is something anyone can get behind, right, left or center.


It wasn't a rant on "socialism vs capitalism"...I just happened to like the quote because it happens to apply. Take it down a notch, scooter. FYI: He actually did say that. I heard it at school in Philly in '67 when he came to speak.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Charlesw62 said:


> It wasn't a rant on "socialism vs capitalism"...I just happened to like the quote because it happens to apply. Take it down a notch, scooter. FYI: He actually did say that. I heard it at school in Philly in '67 when he came to speak.


No, I am the one who is ranting. I am a socialist with an agenda and I refuse to take it down a notch unless I'm actually harming this community. &#128517;

You're all good. It's a good quotation. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

itsnot1971 said:


> Aside from business travellers anyone who would use this app locally is the loser, you own a car & Uber Lyft pays you $3 an hour what's their excuse? Lol


My excuse is, that I don't want to drive, when I go out and enjoy my Scotch.
And I make enough not to care about paying someone to do the driving for me. 
If only there were a service, that could do it for me...
Wait a minute, there is!
Cabs and Ubers! Ubers and cabs.
You pay them to drive you around, when you don't want to!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Let us refer to the interactions we have. When the conversation shows a kind of rapport, it creates the most profound sense about what if it had been in a social setting. When the passenger hints at wanting me to initiate an extension I know that they and I both lose. I won't initiate. They will not either. At the end of the ride, it is all thank you and thank you and smiles and send offs. And we will not see each other again. To them I had not been judged. But it is a sad experience. How many friends could we realistically make if we had the ability to do so? Uber should become more humanly managed to permit for these instances. So what of those times when the passenger does not want to converse? What of the driver who does not want to converse? Those are the most alone times. Those times maybe you think of how you may be judged. 

But otherwise it is a toxic line of thought. We do our jobs. Friends or not, we are not being invited to Starbucks.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Cold Fusion,
> Since getting the Big D, what have you been doing? Looking for a job? Gainfully employed? Dividing time between up.net and chaturbate?
> Everyone agrees that quitting rideshare is the right move, but when someone is forced to quit, it probably doesnt feel that way.


Never got the "big D".
5 years spotless record in NYC
never tossed a passenger.
Water & mints always made available.
Service with a smile &#128515;

I did work & earn the Big BA and several IT certificates,
while securing gainful employment and deleting
the Uber app. &#128077;

https://www.coursera.org/


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> We are looked at as pathetic.


You, not we.
Don't throw the rest of us in your mix. It's a "you" problem.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's funny that MLK Jr. (allegedly?) said this because he was a democratic socialist and this is exactly what capitalist bosses want their employees to believe in. Nobody's perfect, I guess. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂


Aren't street sweepers typically employed by the government and paid for by tax dollars? Sounds like a glorious hammer and sickle type of job.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Aren't street sweepers typically employed by the government and paid for by tax dollars? Sounds like a glorious hammer and sickle type of job.


Yep, that's generally the case, which is probably one reason why MLK picked it as an example.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Aren't street sweepers typically employed by the government and paid for by tax dollars? Sounds like a glorious hammer and sickle type of job.


And those commie bastards firemen and cops... And the military. Da, comrade.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Zebonkey said:


> And those commie bastards firemen and cops... And the military. Da, comrade.


Everything the state does or pays for is communist. Roads? Communist. National parks? Communist. &#128517;


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I am a socialist


PMFJI, as one can vote their way into Socialism, but those who come later will have to shoot their way out (if they have guns).



LADryver said:


> Friends or not, we are not being invited to Starbucks


When you're in Virginia, we can share some coffee - I have enough Bonus Stars for freebies ☕


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> I really like your post and how you think, and I appreciate it as well.
> 
> But to be honest, I question how much you are just kidding yourself and the rest of us. I don't see how you can logically throw us in the same sentence with doctors, lawyers etc. It is what it is.
> 
> ...


I hope you are young age wise. This type of mindset would be disturbing to exhibit if you were anywhere beyond your 30s. Focus on your goals and work hard - everything else is an illusion you build in your mind. Remember, for the most part, your problems are not things happening to you, but rather a result of your reaction to the things happening around you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Anyone looks at me pathetic I’ll ask them to show me their broker account balance.


----------



## Michael Clark McDaniel (Nov 25, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Not in Denver, my rides are pretty much all fun and pleasant folks.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Rideshare gigs will not impress, and possibly will even scare away employers who are hoping to find easily abused subservient employees. Rideshare drivers are too independent. It scares an employer to think that if they disrespect you like they do their normal employees, that you might not fear job loss. Most jobs I've had, my coworkers are quaking in fear over their performance reviews, especially when there are job layoffs.


I disagree.

Based on the experience of myself, my family and friends as well as the comments from this and other wesbites and what occurs on a daily basis in this business, rideshare drivers are MORE fearful than the average worker of being fired.

Unlike most "real" employers , Uber fires drivers from thousands of miles away, and unlike employers, it costs them nothing to do so.

Look at the massive number of drivers who work against their own best interests on a daily basis when they accept rides they know will not be profitable and do things that they don't want to do out of fear of bad ratings and termination.

Look at all the shit drivers put up with from pax. Look at how effective the ratings system is in keeping drivers on their toes.

I don't know where you work or have worked, but I've worked at various jobs and I've never seen co-workers as fearful of being fired as rideshare drivers are.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


I don't think the public thinks twice about it. I do think Some drivers consider themselves and the rest of us as pathetic losers


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Unlike most "real" employers , Uber fires drivers from thousands of miles away, and unlike employers, it costs them nothing to do so.


 Remote termination by Algorithm is a growth
business.
....Just ask Trillion dollar Amazon, a "REAL Employer"
and many other worldwide "real employer" companies.
&#128073;Low Skill Work was never Synonymous with security.
Want security? Offer Employers something other than
A Basic Driver's License &#128078;

https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/25/...ment-centers-productivity-firing-terminations
https://hardware.slashdot.org/story...matically-fires-inefficient-warehouse-workers
https://www.inc.com/suzanne-lucas/a...via-computer-algorithm-im-okay-with-that.htmlhttp://www.evilhrlady.org/2019/04/a...via-computer-algorithm-im-okay-with-that.html


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


If the pay doesn't make you not want to drive but what pax think does.....you are verrry special.


----------



## Whoomp there it is (Sep 27, 2015)

Maybe not pathetic losers but not getting the respect of other jobs. The thing with ride share, taxi and other remedial jobs is that anyone can do them. The perception of the public is this person has failed in their original plan and now doing ride share to stop the bleeding and pay some bills. It's no different than seeing someone over 25 working the counter at 7-11 or Burger King.

Now of course there are always exceptions like working at BK or 7-11 to climb into management or ownership. There is no hill to climb in ride share, the day you start is the highest level you will attain. Some drivers are working toward a goal like a college student or someone trying to save to improve their education, which is fine short term but everyone know in the long run the numbers won't be in their favor. 

Most riders have heard how bad the pay is from drivers trying to get tips. When asked why do you do ride share, the number one answer is not money it's always I can set my own hours and I own my own business! You do not own your own business, you work for a corporation that can fire you for any reason, even made up reasons by their clients. The riders all know the business thing is a joke.

So in the riders mind the driver is in a very low skilled job with zero chance of advancement, not good at math and thinks they own a business. Of course people are making assumptions about you.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

This ‘us’ v. ‘them’ mentality doesn’t really exist in my town. I live and drive in a small town (40,000 people) in Australia, and we have a mutual respect almost all of the time. There are no full time drivers in this town, some of us are retired and drive to get out of the house and some are working in various jobs and supplement their income. It may just be a small town thing, but that’s how it is. In the big cities even in the land of Oz it seems to be different. Drivers who drive full time work long hours, but typically knock out two to three thousand a week. Country bumpkins like us make in a week what they make in a poor day. But their riders can be totally different and there seems to be this mutual attitude. Sad really.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Everything the state does or pays for is communist. Roads? Communist. National parks? Communist. &#128517;


Add public schooling to that. For some reason free public education is acceptable (and not 'communism') but healthcare isn't. If anything, I'd deem healthcare more of a basic need.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Elland Rd said:


> Add public schooling to that. For some reason free public education is acceptable (and not 'communism') but healthcare isn't. If anything, I'd deem healthcare more of a basic need.


Have you been to public school? I have. I can attest that it is virtually worthless.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> This 'us' v. 'them' mentality doesn't really exist in my town. I live and drive in a small town (40,000 people) in Australia, and we have a mutual respect almost all of the time. There are no full time drivers in this town, some of us are retired and drive to get out of the house and some are working in various jobs and supplement their income. It may just be a small town thing, but that's how it is. In the big cities even in the land of Oz it seems to be different. Drivers who drive full time work long hours, but *typically knock out two to three thousand a week*. Country bumpkins like us make in a week what they make in a poor day. But their riders can be totally different and there seems to be this mutual attitude. Sad really.


In Pesos maybe


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Elland Rd said:


> Add public schooling to that. For some reason free public education is acceptable (and not 'communism') but healthcare isn't. If anything, I'd deem healthcare more of a basic need.


Actually all those items are socialist. But keep trying to find the communism.



waldowainthrop said:


> Everything the state does or pays for is communist. Roads? Communist. National parks? Communist. &#128517;


Don't confuse communism for socialism. They are both very different things.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Actually all those items are socialist. But keep trying to find the communism.
> 
> 
> Don't confuse communism for socialism. They are both very different things.


I think you'll find both myself and @waldowainthrop were being sarcastic in our of usage of the term.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Actually all those items are socialist. But keep trying to find the communism.


Most (all?) of the social services listed as "communist" (but are aspects of almost all modern societies) were made in jest.

I am actually socialist but I don't think "the military" is a communist institution unless it is actually run by a worker's party that seeks to destroy the state or kill capitalists or whatever.



Steven Ambrose said:


> Don't confuse communism for socialism. They are both very different things.


I'm really not confused about the difference. The joke is that people who aren't left-leaning don't care about the distinction.

(Last post about political theory in this thread from me, I promise.)


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Not at first, but after the math -- absolutely yes!


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Pathetic loser are pretty strong words. I would save that term for a union SCAB or perhaps a driver who would stoop to extorting money out of someone. Uber/Lyft get a ton of bad press due things that have gone bad on rides. Most recently the clown in Nevada who put the moves on some very young school girl. It's the bottom of the labor pool and is littered with bad drivers who don't know squat about customer service who have no business driving people for hire. TNC has really turned into a very subpar product due to who is behind the majority of the steering wheels.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Most (all?) of the social services listed as "communist" (but are aspects of almost all modern societies) were made in jest.
> 
> I am actually socialist but I don't think "the military" is a communist institution unless it is actually run by a worker's party that seeks to destroy the state or kill capitalists or whatever.
> 
> ...


The military is, internally speaking, as close to a functional communistic society as you'll ever get. BUT, this microcosm does not scale up. Just look at North Korea where the military service is vast and they are still dirt poor. The reason the military appears functional is that there is no realistic free market alternative to the military to compete with it, it ejects all the people who are a bad fit, and it is funded lavishly by taxes on mostly free market enterprises.

While internally communistic, externally, the U.S military fights communism. If it wasn't for the U.S. military, most of the world would probably be flying red and yellow flags.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Could be but why bother caring about things you cant control. Take that energy and put it towards things that matter


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

In the early days they didn't used to as much but now I think most do. This shows especially where there is some conflict like you refuse to take the 5th person. For the rider it seems to add to the "insult" to them that they think the lowly Uber driver is "showing them up". This is why you get the crap about calling corporate, losing your job, etc. Many riders now see us as like their servant. Saying "NO" to them is insulting them.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Aren't street sweepers typically employed by the government and paid for by tax dollars? Sounds like a glorious hammer and sickle type of job.


Probably so, but if it weren't for street sweepers, you'll be stepping in poop all over the place like San Francisco! Speaking of which, SF probably lacks street sweepers, and they are the epitome of socialism!


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

You’re looked at as a loser if you do any job that’s deemed ‘low-skill’.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes, they do look down on us. But they forget that they are too broke to own a car and that we are bringing them to their part time job at McDonald's.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Charlesw62 said:


> Probably so, but if it weren't for street sweepers, you'll be stepping in poop all over the place like San Francisco! Speaking of which, SF probably lacks street sweepers, and they are the epitome of socialism!


Despite SF's supposed liberalism, I think it is likely that their gentrification and government-landlord syndicalism that is largely to blame as well. No one can afford a house in SF because the property values are too high, and no one can build affordable housing due to zoning rules meant to keep the property values high. The rules meant to keep the poor people out of San Francisco don't keep the poor away. It just forces them to live on the street instead of in low cost housing. They probably have street sweepers, but they can only sweep so much street. With thousands of homeless people turding on the sidewalk a day, the street sweepers simply cannot keep up. SF is populated by leftist voters that like to talk about helping the poor but the people who actually run SF are elitists first. It is a city meant to cater to yuppies who vote for and speak about how rich people need to be forced to pay for poor people and talk all about equality, but simultaneously firmly believe in the "NOT IN MY BACKYARD" principle when it comes to dealing with people who aren't so elite.

We are seeing the same thing now in Reno. Low-income housing is being taken over by the government with eminent domain, and the new housing that is allowed to be built by the government have sky high rents. The government passes anti-vagrancy laws making it illegal to sit on the sidewalk, but realistically this just allows the government to shoo-away the homeless people when they are annoying. There is no space in the jails. The homeless people build camps and just get moved from one place to another over until people get upset and they get ejected again from wherever they set up.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Yes.

Yes they do.

No one who isn't part of Rideshare thinks good of those in Rideshare...


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

UbeRoBo said:


> In Pesos maybe


A reasonable driver in Sydney working twelve hours will make over $A 400.00. Top drivers working both Uber and Ola will knock out well over $A 500.00 on a good day. Minimum wage in Oz is just over $A 19.00 per hour and drivers average about $A 30 to $A 40 per hour if they know what they doing. Of course the earnings are gross and costs have to be deducted, but they still make a pretty good living if they put their mind to it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


They only view the LIBERALS that way. &#128513;

The IC Republican, non employee, anti union drivers are considered cool AF!
&#128077;

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Personally, I've stopped caring about how people perceive me a long time ago. Having to conform or bend to the whims of other people's ideals is a stressful thing, and as the old saying goes, you can't please everybody. The less you care, the less you get hurt. Am I doing anything wrong to hurt anyone? Nope. Do I need to impress random strangers? Nope. My job is simply to get my passenger from Point A to Point B safely, that's it. There's no point for me trying to seem great for anyone at all. It's a useless endeavour. I don't have to prove myself to anyone just as nobody has to prove themselves to me. In this job, all I care about is being paid. People can think or say what they want about me, free speech and free thought right, as long as they cough up the money. No hard feelings, it's just business.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

I don’t think most drivers care what people think about them, which could explain why we drive. We are a very independent bunch of people, who likes our freedom so much, we are willing to do without some of the “normal “ trapping of success, which some people might interpret in a negative way.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

*Serious question. Does the public look at internet trolls as pathetic losers?*



Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Gigworker said:


> I don't think most drivers care what people think about them, which could explain why we drive. We are a very independent bunch of people, who likes our freedom so much, we are willing to do without some of the "normal " trapping of success, which some people might interpret in a negative way.


That has a lot to do with it. Some people view it positively, others see it as a negative. A lot of people do care what others think and are willing to play along with all sorts of social games in order to have 'status.' They assume it means something but usually doesn't matter to anyone excwpt them and a few people in their circle. But dang they can be condescending and rude.

I think some view our need for independence as a threat and it triggers them to feel like they need to control you. I used to work in field sales and saw this conflict all the time with managers who felt the need to micromanage. Pax could remind me of that sometimes.


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Of course people look down on me but it's a honest living and I'm picking my own hours and and days off, I was working as a postal worker a mailman for a while and I couldn't even get two days off together. What a pain. I'm my own boss and im basically self employed. I'm glad people look down on me because it means I'm left alone.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

who cares. if you get that vibe from pax just sneeze and give them coronavirus.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Don't confuse communism for socialism. They are both very different things.


Funny how people draw this conclusion based on some countries (Denmark, Sweden, etc) being "Socialists". They are market societies - not Socialists.
As this article states, there are differences between the two. On paper.
https://www.diffen.com/difference/Communism_vs_SocialismReality is that Socialism is Communism, no matter how people try to spin it. USSR - Union of the Socialist Republics of Russia - has no Communism in their country name. Yet they were (and are) Communists. To call it an extreme form of Socialism is foolish. The author of the article probably never spent a day LIVING in a Socialist country. Just like many, many people out there influenced by what they hear on the news or read some internet articles. They are both one and the same. In real life. In theory - Karl Marx's writing is a Utopia. It's a perfect scenario. But one that cannot be achieved in the real world. The human element (mostly greed) takes over and everything else crumbles.
I was born and lived in a "socialist" by name country and can attest that reality vs utopia are two different things.
Socialism = Communism. You may believe there is a difference. Deal with it as you may. I've lived it. I know.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


The future is in rideshare stock price, not driver as a job or gig. Nobody is looking down at price until the meaty bloody drivers have power to drive the price down or belly up.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


What is the difference between losers and pathetic losers&#129300;


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

mbd said:


> What is the difference between losers and pathetic losers&#129300;


One that can be stabbed at anonymously and get away with (from one looked up as one of losers or pathetic losers)


----------



## Don Lundy (Aug 19, 2016)

I just checked. If there were any folks in my car who thought I was "pathetic", their credit card worked just as well as mine. Cha-ching! 

I'm too old to be worried about what people "think". I treat everyone with respect (as it sounds like most do). If they feel we are "pathetic" because they have no respect for themselves, they will have to get someone with a better degree then me to fix that (and who costs quite a bit more than me too).


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Who cares what your riders think.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

*"Everyone's a *****, Grace. We just sell different parts of ourselves."*

― Tommy Shelby (Peaky Blinders)


----------



## Phil Salazar (Dec 1, 2016)

One guy got in my car the other day , Sat in my front seat immediately helps himself without asking to recline all the way back like he was at home and burps really loud and says hello . He pulls a cap over his face and says wake me when we arrive .

Really ????

Yeah I think some people are very disrespectful to us .


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Why would you let what people think affect you lol????


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Phil Salazar said:


> One guy got in my car the other day , Sat in my front seat immediately helps himself without asking to recline all the way back like he was at home and burps really loud and says hello . He pulls a cap over his face and says wake me when we arrive .
> 
> Really ????
> 
> Yeah I think some people are very disrespectful to us .


One person's trash is another person's treasure. That is pretty much my personal model passenger.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Yes and we are



Dinoberra said:


> Why would you let what people think affect you lol????


Even the government realizes we're so stupid we work for free. That's why the big tax deduction. Any money we make is just borrowing from the value of the car and you will need it later for a car you wouldn't need so soon unless you put all those miles on it. It's sad and pathetic we do this. I'm retired and use it to do something. I'd never need a new car in my life if it weren't for all these miles I'm putting on. The world has more respect for mc Donald's employees, as they should. At least they demand pay and don't ask for your car in return. Respect yourself and get an education and a real paycheck. Why would anyone respect people who don't respect themselves


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


NO. Get out of your own head❗There may be a subgroup of pax who do and hell a few of us may be pathetic losers but... Does the average rider who uses us think we're losers? No, I don't think so. Some of the young and entitled might but most of them will snap out of it as they get older


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

beck makes looking like a loser kinda cool


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't care what people think 
And I am a Mets fan


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

64opel said:


> I don't care what people think
> And I am a Mets fan


Tautological.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Yes some people don't like us.
I was a family business owner, I was a manager for long years.
I am retired now and doing rideshare, I can say I am more happy and no stress now.
was making REAL money.
Who cares about the opinion of some idiots.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

No that is just self impression. You are taught here and other places that this is something to think, and if you are a self deprecating type of human you adopt it.

The entire premise here is false. 

YES there are people who look down on others all the time, but it has noting to do with you business.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Obviously. We're cab drivers. The low of the land, scum of the earth. In NYC its synonymous with being uneducated, having no drive, sub human, right above homelessness. Its a job mostly immigrants filled because of their inability to do anything else. In NYC immigrants from Pakistan, India, Iran, and Iraq fill these jobs. The only reason I do this is because I have a horrible gambling problem. I've held multiple 6 figure jobs but the gambling addiction quickly takes over. This is the only job where I can take 10 days off for depression after losing my latest $1000 bet.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Obviously. We're cab drivers. The low of the land, scum of the earth. In NYC its synonymous with being uneducated, having no drive, sub human, right above homelessness. Its a job mostly immigrants filled because of their inability to do anything else. In NYC immigrants from Pakistan, India, Iran, and Iraq fill these jobs. The only reason I do this is because I have a horrible gambling problem. I've held multiple 6 figure jobs but the gambling addiction quickly takes over. This is the only job where I can take 10 days off for depression after losing my latest $1000 bet.


Depressing af



Dinoberra said:


> Why would you let what people think affect you lol????


I guess because Im a human being and I have to live in this world.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> So... you letting strangers control your behavior?
> 
> btw, it's all about how you carry yourself... if you look like you just rolled out of bed, stink, and wear flip flops while driving a beater... anyone would think you are pathetic loser no matter what you do.


The part that I feel discomfort with is that we provide an opportunity for a moment for someone to feel in power. They use that power to decide how to rate us. Five is perfect and nobody is perfect, they think as they feel their satisfaction leaving a four. Then there are the ones who did not have their best ride and they ponder what number. Was it a two or a three. But the angry ones, the ones who did not have the luxury chauffer, they pound that one. That does not mean they think we are losers. But they sure think that by rating us? they have someplace they themselves can win.



Giantsfan1503 said:


> Obviously. We're cab drivers. The low of the land, scum of the earth. In NYC its synonymous with being uneducated, having no drive, sub human, right above homelessness. Its a job mostly immigrants filled because of their inability to do anything else. In NYC immigrants from Pakistan, India, Iran, and Iraq fill these jobs. The only reason I do this is because I have a horrible gambling problem. I've held multiple 6 figure jobs but the gambling addiction quickly takes over. This is the only job where I can take 10 days off for depression after losing my latest $1000 bet.


I grew up with cab drivers who worked hard to own houses and raise families, keep their wives in comfort, and dress their children. You should go to Gamblers Anonymous.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LADryver said:


> They use that power to decide how to rate us


idk. around 40% of my pax decide to pass on the power on rating their ride........


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

LADryver said:


> The part that I feel discomfort with is that we provide an opportunity for a moment for someone to feel in power. They use that power to decide how to rate us. Five is perfect and nobody is perfect, they think as they feel their satisfaction leaving a four. Then there are the ones who did not have their best ride and they ponder what number. Was it a two or a three. But the angry ones, the ones who did not have the luxury chauffer, they pound that one. That does not mean they think we are losers. But they sure think that by rating us? they have someplace they themselves can win.
> 
> 
> I grew up with cab drivers who worked hard to own houses and raise families, keep their wives in comfort, and dress their children. You should go to Gamblers Anonymous.


Its been 15 years with this addiction man. There's no help out there for me. I've come to terms with it and understand it will destroy me


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

LADryver said:


> The part that I feel discomfort with is that we provide an opportunity for a moment for someone to feel in power. They use that power to decide how to rate us. Five is perfect and nobody is perfect, they think as they feel their satisfaction leaving a four. Then there are the ones who did not have their best ride and they ponder what number. Was it a two or a three. But the angry ones, the ones who did not have the luxury chauffer, they pound that one. That does not mean they think we are losers. But they sure think that by rating us? they have someplace they themselves can win.


Maybe I am lucky but these riders who are into power tripping over ratings and reports were maybe 1% of riders. Is this a coastal thing? I could go days of driving without meeting someone like this in Colorado.

Some drivers maintain 4.9x ratings so I don't think power trippers are actually that common. Most people just want to get where they are going (nice) and pay as little as possible for it (not so nice).


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Maybe I am lucky but these riders who are into power tripping over ratings and reports were maybe 1% of riders. Is this a coastal thing? I could go days of driving without meeting someone like this in Colorado.
> 
> Some drivers maintain 4.9x ratings so I don't think power trippers are actually that common. Most people just want to get where they are going (nice) and pay as little as possible for it (not so nice).


These are Angelenos. It isnt coastal but there are those many drivers who hit the sweet spot of exclusion (and have 4.99 ratings) and those who do not. Under it all is a cultural exposure to upscale diamond level over the top may-I-take-your-tissue (well, perhaps not any more) kind of service that peoples' bosses, clients, and visible celebrities get. I am a Hollywood Uber driver. I once had a passenger get in my car and discuss on cell about how she just wiggled out of being come up upon by Michael Avenotti, and she was very upset about who he was. I had a ride that was detoured on the very moment at the very block when Orson Bean met his tragic end in Venice. I have had minor celebrities and major executives in my car. i have also had the people who roam these parts, called "wannabes". I have had the young adult children of I do not know who in the Hollywood Hills. It is exhilirating and it is many of the envious ones, who are angry at not being any of those, that head trip at the fact that they can call a servant called Uber.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Maybe I am lucky but these riders who are into power tripping over ratings and reports were maybe 1% of riders. Is this a coastal thing? I could go days of driving without meeting someone like this in Colorado.
> 
> Some drivers maintain 4.9x ratings so I don't think power trippers are actually that common. Most people just want to get where they are going (nice) and pay as little as possible for it (not so nice).


My ratings have had the tendency to take a hit at the end of the month. I attribute that to people who run out of money before they run out of month.

If you need to get back and forth to work every day and you need a free or reduced fare ride before payday, all you need to do is to 1* your driver and complain to Uber and you'll get the ride comped and maybe even a ride credit.

So it's not always power trippers. Sometimes it's just poor people who will burn the driver because they need a free ride.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

dctcmn said:


> So it's not always power trippers. Sometimes it's just poor people who will burn the driver because they need a free ride.


Yep, I am well aware of those people as well. I have read the stories.

I literally ran into between 0 and 2 (can't be sure) in 800+ rides. Maybe some markets are totally different? I don't want to portray Colorado as not having bad passengers because it certainly does have quite a range of customer types, but I don't find it that risky or stressful from the perspective of ratings or refund scamming.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yep, I am well aware of those people as well. I have read the stories.
> 
> I literally ran into between 0 and 2 (can't be sure) in 800+ rides. Maybe some markets are totally different? I don't want to portray Colorado as not having bad passengers because it certainly does have quite a range of customer types, but I don't find it that risky or stressful from the perspective of ratings or refund scamming.


Clean air, mountain views, and country roads, my friend.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yep, I am well aware of those people as well. I have read the stories.
> 
> I literally ran into between 0 and 2 (can't be sure) in 800+ rides. Maybe some markets are totally different? I don't want to portray Colorado as not having bad passengers because it certainly does have quite a range of customer types, but I don't find it that risky or stressful from the perspective of ratings or refund scamming.


It's not risky or stressful to me either. There aren't enough of these types of passengers to really push my rating down to a point where I care, but they are out there. After 10,000+ rides, I've learned how to spot them and my rating drops like clockwork. On Lyft, you can counter them, but on Uber, you don't have a choice but to eat the 1* and move on.


----------



## LinnyVan (Sep 6, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> No one should ever be ashamed of honest work regardless of what it is.


Uber has helpd me pay my bills over the last 4 years. I have other income besides Uber but it has really helped quite a bit. I have no shame driving for Uber. I always dress nice and act professional. I've always had a strong work ethic. Most people don't even pay attention to the driver. Everybody is so self-absorbed especially in Los Angeles they just want their ride. End of story.


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

If you measure yourself purely by your job you’ll never be happy. I’m retired from the oil and gas industry and only drive part time. I’ve got a degree in MIS, I’ve got ITIL and PMP certifications from the IT industry, and I’ve started and sold 3 businesses. If a passenger ever wants to look down on me for rideshare driving that’s on them, not me. I’d say even if this is all you’ve ever done, and don’t have an education, I’m sure you’ve still got some skills and qualities many passengers don’t.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Generally speaking, no. Are there people who want to feel superior over those around them? You bet.

I could care less. I enjoy driving and my truck is in great condition and very clean. We are the vanguard that keep the foolish safe and out of jail and help those get from point A to point B who are not so fortunate to have an automobile.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


No. Pathetic losers wouldn't be working, right?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Some people do. But I think most people are too self-absorbed and worrying about what everyone else thinks about them to judge everyone else.
> 
> Rideshare gigs will not impress, and possibly will even scare away employers who are hoping to find easily abused subservient employees. Rideshare drivers are too independent. It scares an employer to think that if they disrespect you like they do their normal employees, that you might not fear job loss. Most jobs I've had, my coworkers are quaking in fear over their performance reviews, especially when there are job layoffs.


Excellent point. Have a look at this article I wrote a while back on this very topic

https://uberpeople.net/threads/don’t-put-your-gig-economy-experience-on-your-resume.300542/


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


"Public" will always scan YOU. Don't appear or behave like the one ('looser') - and they won't. Very simple.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> Yes


what he said..


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Tarvus said:


> Why do you care so much about what other people think, let alone the judgmental jerks who look down on others because of how they make or augment their living? All honest labor, be it mental, physical, or somewhere in between, is honorable. Never be ashamed of making an honest buck!


Best answer &#128077;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LinnyVan said:


> Most people don't even pay attention to the driver.


Exactly.

I don't care if you drive for uber-clean up my office or serve me my burger... it's an honest job.

if you don't communicate with me don't expect me to go out of my way to do so.

I got a bunch of other things on my head and plate that's causing me enoguh stress I don't need to add does the uber driver like me and omg is s/he going to give me a one star?!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Probably, unless they think people are doing it as a side hustle. I can tell you by my 45 day career wasting my time driving for Uber that it was pathetic and a loss, literally on my taxes I lost $300 driving when I deducted the miles, so it was like using my car as a payday loan and then paying $500 to fix my alternator that got ruined from having my phone plugged in all the time.

I know when I got a ping from home and drove 5 miles in morning rush hour to do a one mile ride and then drove home 6 miles with no ping and made $2.32 gross (pun not intended) for that time I felt like a pathetic loser.

I don't judge people do I don't think of drivers as anything but someone trying to make money.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> then paying $500 to fix my alternator that got ruined from having my phone plugged in all the time.


Um ... a phone will draw like 2.5W maximum. Maybe more on fast charge (don't do that, it's bad for phone battery life), but still ... I doubt that would toast an alternator.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Public opinion doesn't pay bills. Who cares what people think? As long as they follow the rules of my car, they get dropped off from point a to b and you probably don't have to worry about seeing them again.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Name me a profession that doesn't have a social stigma attached to it. Doctor? Lawyer? Religious figure? CEO? Politician? Teacher? Artist? Truck Driver? Programmer? Janitor? Engineer? I can easily come up with negative stereotypes for each one of those.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that people create these stigmas as a way feel better about themselves. It's simply them conning themselves so they can feel the endorphin rush of superiority.
> 
> ...


Name me a profession that doesn't have a social stigma attached to it. 
Pilot, Librarian, Vets, Nurses, High End Escorts, the list goes on and on.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> Name me a profession that doesn't have a social stigma attached to it.
> Pilot, Librarian, Vets, Nurses, High End Escorts, the list goes on and on.


Architect.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Don't concern yourself with what others think of you. Do what makes sense for your circumstance for your reasons.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't know if the public considers rideshare drivers losers but I'm pretty sure everyone on this board does, except themselves, of course.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> Yes


Yes, and it shows with pools or lyft share, the pax want to save $2 on a $4 trip, shows that they dont think that we deserve the $2 .
After you carefully with precision take out all your expenses for the trip and time, (oh shit, that covers neither) try rewarding yourself with what's leftover.
That is after you dig into your own wallet.

Uber need to stop offering pool to pax travelling less than 10km


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I honestly don't , but if they do that is thier problem.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


It is the Uber drivers who have enough personal resources to own the cars. Perhaps a better question would be "*Does the public look at rideshare riders as pathetic losers?"*


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I was involved in an accident over the weekend and one of the other parties involved was another uber driver. It was pretty interesting talking to him.

He was not aware of these forums, but said that he talks to other drivers at the airport queue and that everyone is hurting financially.

He said that he personally drives from 9 AM to 2AM 6 days a week to try to make $300/ day (he is eligible for XL trips) and that he is still a month behind on his mortgage. 

He was fortunate that his vehicle suffered only minor damage to the bumper and was off to the airport after we were done speaking to the police.

Anyway, the point I think I'm trying to make is that I think that the public/riders are largely intrigued by the idea of doing rideshare as a job, and probably envious of the freedom/flexibility that comes with it, but they don't understand that, if you are a full-time driver, then you don't get to enjoy the flexibility offered because you have to drive so much just to keep your head above water.

I think riders may have the impression that this job is just passively driving throughout the day, when it really is a hustle.

All in all, rideshare like most jobs that most visibly show how you help/serve someone are among the least respected and least compensated. This is the case across many jobs (with doctors being a notable exception).


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> He was not aware of these forums,


The vast majority of drivers did absolutely no research whatever into the pros and cons of rideshare driving; thus they never came across this forum in a Google search like we did.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I really like your post and how you think, and I appreciate it as well.
> 
> But to be honest, I question how much you are just kidding yourself and the rest of us. I don't see how you can logically throw us in the same sentence with doctors, lawyers etc. It is what it is.
> 
> ...


Bro the best way to do it is buy a luxury car and become a realtor. Put your realtor ad in your car advertising your services and just tell everyone you do Uber to "network" not the for money. People will respect that and ask you to sell their $600k home as they are drinking the Fiji water in the back of black suburban. Before you know it, you nailed a 5% commission on the sale which is $30,000. You got this.


----------



## The Drive Guy (Aug 9, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Yes!


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Moore, YES. 

9 out of 10 passengers will stare at you from your own backseat and think about how much of a loser scumbag you are for driving Rideshare. 

9 out of 10 female Riders will also think you have tendencies to be a Rapist.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


If you look outside for validation or image, you have already lost.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Moore, YES.
> 
> 9 out of 10 passengers will stare at you from your own backseat and think about how much of a loser scumbag you are for driving Rideshare.
> 
> 9 out of 10 female Riders will also think you have tendencies to be a Rapist.


Holy smoke, you must be a preacher, you are so true. Every word. &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;. And she probably got her hand in her purse holding the ***** instead of the pepper spray.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mikeh013 said:


> If you measure yourself purely by your job you'll never be happy. I'm retired from the oil and gas industry and only drive part time. I've got a degree in MIS, I've got ITIL and PMP certifications from the IT industry, and I've started and sold 3 businesses. If a passenger ever wants to look down on me for rideshare driving that's on them, not me. I'd say even if this is all you've ever done, and don't have an education, I'm sure you've still got some skills and qualities many passengers don't.


When I can put myself in the present and not compare myself to others, I'm a happy little ant. I like the job, and don't feel like I need the money of another job, and certainly not the stress of other jobs.

Problem is, it's hard to not compare myself to others, especially people who used to look up to you in the past who now cannot see anything redeeming about you any more.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

coolblk said:


> Holy smoke, you must be a preacher, you are so true. Every word. &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;. And she probably got her hand in her purse holding the toy instead of the pepper spray.


This is not a joking matter. These Riders are a real threat to your Safety, Freedom and overall wellbeing. Uber enabled these Riders to be entitled and flat out dangerous.

Always have your camera on, never get out of the car to help a woman rider and always have self-protection to use for defending.

Uber will never help you or care about you as their pathetic lowlife Driver.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

You have Dumb & Dumber and then you have TNC drivers. I'll call it a tie between them. I think if Uber/Lyft was around when this movie was made then Lloyd and Harry would be Uber drivers. Maybe they can make a sequel where they come back as Uber drivers.


----------



## StJohnsRides (Jun 6, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


And what do YOU think of what you do? Do you think you're a loser? That is what matters. Any job deserves respect, and only losers can think otherwise.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

UbeRoBo said:


> You have Dumb & Dumber and then you have TNC drivers. I'll call it a tie between them. I think if Uber/Lyft was around when this movie was made then Lloyd and Harry would be Uber drivers. Maybe they can make a sequel where they come back as Uber drivers.


Maybe this is where uber and lyft got the idea


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

We have an epidemic going on right now. Why do you care about what someone thinks of your job? Again we have an epidemic going on.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> We have an epidemic going on right now. Why do you care about what someone thinks of your job? Again we have an epidemic going on.


Quit drinking the Lib-Tard kool-aid.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UbeRoBo said:


> Quit drinking the Lib-Tard kool-aid.


but this goes for everyone.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Pax: "If I said you are a pathetic loser, you'd cancel my ride, right?"

Driver: "Yup!"

Pax: "But if I just think it, that's okay?"

Driver: "I suppose."

Pax: "Alright then, I think you're a pathetic loser "


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Pax: "If I said you are a pathetic loser, you'd cancel my ride, right?"
> 
> Driver: "Yup!"
> 
> ...


can't take you bud , you thinking out too loud:big grin::big grin:


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Before the internet and Google, working as a gas station attendant or at McD's was the lowest form of minimum wage. They were what your high school guidance counselor would use to motivate the failing D to F student. 

The culture shift to moving Uber driver below those 2 jobs is significant IMO.


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

I think passengers do judge you based on if it's your full time job or side gig. I'm constantly asked that when I do drive. It's not my only job but even if it was, I would not let strangers' judgement of me be how I see myself. As I saw someone else post, a lot of the passengers, especially during the week, are low income and cannot afford their own transportation, so do they honestly have room to judge?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


All Uber riders should look at their driver as a fellow adult who is using and maintaining their own vehicle, paying expensive insurance, keeping their car safe, and being available to take the rideshare requesting rider from their point A to their Point B! That is a lot to expect, but if they want to get somewhere safely, a little respect and appreciation (in a perfect world) goes a long long way and a lot of miles. Keep driving! It gets better from rider to rider, and just remember that your bank account is growing with earnings and tips! It's a worthwhile endeavor and the service you provide is definitely worth the effort on your part!



ctdude6969 said:


> I think passengers do judge you based on if it's your full time job or side gig. I'm constantly asked that when I do drive. It's not my only job but even if it was, I would not let strangers' judgement of me be how I see myself. As I saw someone else post, a lot of the passengers, especially during the week, are low income and cannot afford their own transportation, so do they honestly have room to judge?


You will soon realize that so many riders do not have their own cars an that Uber is the right choice. As long as you keep the conversations friendly and don't get too personal about your reasons for Ubering, riders will not have what they need to properly judge you. Riders NEED drivers! That is what is important. This is why they are not walking or driving themselves the distance or dealing with congestion and gridlock. Point A to Point B - THAT is YOUR plan and the objective. That equates to money in your bank account. Isn't that the primary reason you are out there?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


i think a lot of people just don't care


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

Most professions do need some kind of training, some investment of time to learn it.

Driving is not considered a skill, pretty much everyone knows how to drive so don’t expect respect for a skill that is not really a skill. 

Uber/Lyft drivers are considered losers because they risk their lives daily while in traffic, deal constantly with difficult and ungrateful passengers, ruin their cars and get paid only peanuts. People look at drivers as an inconvenient necessity in their entitlement to get cheap transportation.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Most don’t think about the rideshare driver after they leave the vehicle. Do you care about the MCD or WMT employee once you leave the parking lot?


----------



## fairiesgalore (Mar 5, 2020)

itsnot1971 said:


> I'd say the pathetic loser would-be the "adult" that can't afford a car, or have any friends or family willing to give them a ride for $10+, can't figure out how to get 1-10+ miles without an app is pretty pathetic
> 
> I can with a $10 bill get a ride at any gas station, Walmart, McDonald's, sidestreet by just walking waving it & opening my pie hole, no stalking, phone, app, internet, credicard needed lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

Just focus on the road and make that money. No point in worrying about what other people think about you. If driving makes you feel like shit then work to do something that makes feel better. Not sure which market you are in but yeah in most places you're better off doing something else.


----------



## Sbuchho345 (Dec 1, 2017)

Who cares what they think?
They still call us to get them where their going... with out us they'd be hoofing it...
AND...
They're paying us...... so no matter what they think.... we still get their $$$$$
I don't care what they think when my $300.00 or so dollars get deposited into my account....


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

Do you really care about what others think about yourself?

If you do, yes. You are a pathetic loser.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

If you just drove people around in Las Vegas yes you are a pathetic loser but if you market the second people get in your car and you get good at it the cash kickbacks send you into a whole nuther income bracket! On average the uber customer tips 3 out of ten times. Ten thousand rides will waste any new car, I wasted two! So without the kickbacks and the total destruction to your car you make 4 dollars an hour! I recently started driving a cab part-time, Every single person tips, I am not paying for gas, nor details and its not my car and I an encouraged to market all the adult stuff where uber frowns up adult stuff and trys to act like they are higher then now when in fact they are the most evil of corporations who know your jacking up your own car and know that of the three parts of a uber ride, The corporation, the passengers and the driver, The driver is getting the shaft so yes you are a good marketeer in your uber car in vegas or your a total loser who hates his own car eneough to destroy it for a awful backstabbing corporation who don't give a shit!


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

Ok but with all those other professions I could tell a girl at the bar what I did and get laid. I live in Los Angeles, if I go to a bar and tell a girl I'm an Uber Driver I 1000% guarantee I kill my game, now if I told her I was working in banking say I did loans at a bank or something like bottom level new hire I'd have 100x more game that or maybe Real Estate which requires like a easy to get cert. I feel like Uber Drivers have the same cred as a car salesman or fast food worker or retail employee.

There seems to be a correlation probably to how often they are advertising to just get the job easy money and how we basically are linked to taxi cab drivers which is another job anyone can get when they move to America. Lawyer or Doctor even the scummiest sounding like Criminal Defense/Accident Attorney or maybe being a Male Gynecologist or Plastic Surgeon is going to have 1000x more game than an Uber Driver at any bar. Basically it's like being an actor you you tell people you're an actor you don't say that you work at a restaurant as a server first and occasionally get work acting. So my advice is to tell people what you could be doing besides driving and pray to god that none of those people ever get matched with you on the app.

And it's unfortunate you could be the coolest guy in the world but the asshole with the good job is the one getting laid even if he spent way less money on her drinks.

I mean in my eyes it's worse than being a server at a restaurant because people aren't usually creepy/assholes to servers and they always tip... think of it in that perspective.

I would at this point in my life take a job that paid less than an Uber Driver to just get respect and be able to tell people what I did when I'm not working, that's how many times I've been degraded.

REAL STORY:

I picked up a girl in Beverly Hills who was drunk with her friends, she was being really flirty with me and like two minutes later in a drunken idiotic statement was like I'm into this guy but could never date him because of his job (she mighta phrased it dif but everyone in the car got it), and then the two people in the back like super cringed up and were like wow she said that or sorry about our friend something like that

TRUE STORY

So like my advice find a job that meets what you need in Uber flexibility and being your own boss and also is respected, then be happy because all the jobs I've had like retail worker or security guard nobody respected and I completely regret ever working them and gained nothing from working them besides a dislike for the general public and if I had kids I'd never make them get a job where people didn't respect them either because the amount of abuse you get in shit jobs doesn't net positive any "life skills" you learned about the value of money and working. I'd prob just give them money til they graduated from college or if they got a respected job before then, wouldn't care what other people thought about it.

RESPECT AT THE END OF THE DAY IS ONE OF THE MOST VALUABLE THINGS IN LIFE AND THAT SHOULD BE YOUR PRIORITY OVER MONEY ALWAYS SORRY and it's not about SELF-ESTEEM its about people not calling me back or wanting to hang out because of my job, I can't add it to my resume without them looking at me weird, so don't let people say you have LOW SELF ESTEEM you have HIGH SELF ESTEEM and know you DESERVE RESPECT.

But don't quit driving until you have that more respected job lined up F those people that be disrespectful to the people "below them".


----------



## Sbuchho345 (Dec 1, 2017)

If your driving uber to get laid.. your in the wrong business first off. 
And her not wanting to date you had nothing to do with that weird curly hair growing out of your forehead and that scraggly ear hair?😳


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

I think most dudes unless they have a girlfriend/married are using their work money to get laid. Can understand if Uber is second gig to respected job though. Not trying to get laid while working though, if someone was flirting with me sexually while I was driving I'd prob take their number and say hit me up on a dif day when I'm not working. Never ignore an opportunity get or give your number out if it's someone you'd want to connect with in the future, obv maybe have a fake one for those you wouldn't want to. That doesn't mean treating the job like a creep zone but always keep your doors open for other work or dating or friends offers.

I'd also like to add whenever I'm driving and someone asks me if I have another job even though I don't I completely act like Ubers my second job and I tell them I run my own business and make up a bunch of stuff they can't google usually say stuff like marketing or tech something. Heck if you told them you were a computer programmer for your other job even though you know HTML I doubt they gunna check.

I have a sleep disorder and yes I'm going to a sleep clinic got that CPAP machine isn't working unfortunately hoping they can adjust it then I'm done driving for anyone who was going to question me for why I'm driving, I have to lit goto bed like 3 - 4 times a day to get enough sleep and often after that I'm still tired, so I can't have a respected unfortunately. I wouldn't even do this job as a second job otherwise.

Money wouldn't motivate me to keep this job, already had a few people get in my car I knew from outside work and was super awkward.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

uberguyla said:


> I think most dudes unless they have a girlfriend/married are using their work money to get laid.


Sorry, this is a heteronormative over-generalization. People have a lot of reasons for wanting to make money or seek out companionship, whether single or married.

I get that this is your deal, and it is fine, but a lot of people don't necessarily think like you.

If the particular people you want to have sex with have a preference for your exact job or your particular social status, you know what you need to do. It's not the same across the board for everyone, since not everyone wants to have sex with the same people for the same reasons.

Anecdote: the person I married worked at a coffee shop while I also worked at a coffee shop. We met while volunteering. We didn't assume that our careers would stop there as we both went on to have better paid "knowledge worker" careers. When we met and were not committed yet, we didn't care that the other person didn't have a high paying job. We moved in together when we didn't have more than a few thousand dollars collectively, before we had our careers figured out. You can find a million stories like this where people don't take this stuff as seriously as the generalized case, both for casual and serious relationships.


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

Umm I don't think it's a generalization to say u have to work to earn money and then that money is prob used when you are looking to date / pickup doesn't have to do with hetero just replace gender same situation I don't mean all of your money I just mean some of it but I guess that would only be true if it's your only job could be working Uber for car payments or other stuff. Maybe some people aren't looking for companionship in life and enjoy solitude. I mean I completely agree in the ideal world people would like people just for their personality or at least the other things about a person besides their job/looks would be the thing that attracted them to them, I don't ever ask people what they do unless I run out of stuff to ask people I try to just have a conversation about their day. But unfortunately most people equate your job with your work ethic / goal oriented abilities and how it will impact their abilities and try to find a compatible match that way. Find me some people who don't care about those reasons they're prob few and far between I think most people seek out success and goal oriented people and unfortunately what you do currently is part of that equation.

But I mean people will label it as them being superficial and you'll just find someone looking for you being you haven't met those people where I live could there be way more of them outside of Los Angeles yep, I'm just specifically talking from where I live.



waldowainthrop said:


> Sorry, this is a heteronormative over-generalization. People have a lot of reasons for wanting to make money or seek out companionship, whether single or married.
> 
> I get that this is your deal, and it is fine, but a lot of people don't necessarily think like you.
> 
> If the particular people you want to have sex with have a preference for your exact job or your particular social status, you know what you need to do. It's not the same across the board for everyone, since not everyone wants to have sex with the same people for the same reasons.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

When I say “heteronormative” I don’t mean “you are only talking about opposite gender people with opposite gender sexual orientation”. I mean you are talking about a kind of normative and traditionalist generalization about “how people choose” which doesn’t hold up to scrutiny and has so many counter-examples, especially when you look at examples of how and why people actually interact with each other.

I mean, one could easily say “I eat and sleep to have sex” because I can’t do one without the prerequisite but that is just confusing the necessary for the sufficient.


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

I think it comes down to when you're in situations with limited human interaction time people will judge you fast and split if you have a longer conversation with someone and build a connection that way maybe what you're saying is true. They build the dating sites with profiles with the same details highlighted so I would assume it's a fairly important thing for most people especially when they are giving people limited time.

BTW

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/heteronormative
you just meant overgeneralization I tried to google Heteronormative Over-Generalization doesn't exist as a term


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

as far as getting laid it does not matter what you do, you either got game or you don't, If you are reasonably fit and attractive and you can make girls laugh you will have success with them! Girls who chase plastic surgeons are fake from the word go, Girls who worry about what you do are fake from the word go, The key word here is genuine. If you get with a girl who is genuine she does not care what you do. The key factor in a genuine girl is she will not do anything that will hurt herself so she will not bother with a abusive waste of flesh guy! I only have an interest in a genuine girl. I was sexually harassed on a regular basis driving uber in Las Vegas and I thought it was just great. It was good for my self-esteem. I recently just started driving a cab part-time and I experienced my first sexual harassment in a cab..STILL GOT IT! tales of a vegas uber driver


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm like 0 percent focused on getting laid while driving what I originally posted was just the person saying they wouldn't date me because of my job and I wasn't flirting in that scenario at all they were doing it to me, a fair amount of the time people get flirty with me and I keep it professional but if it ends with me still enjoying their conversation and liking them as a person I'd get their number. The vast majority of the time I kinda just try to get them to stop flirting with me so it has nothing to do with my game. With that said I def am always interested in making a further connection with people outside of Uber if we have a special connection while having a casual conversation and by that I mean 99% of the time a business or friend situation. I am not treating people like they my paycheck I'm trying to make connections and care about people even if they don't care about me, it makes the job way less boring for me.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> When I say "heteronormative" I don't mean "you are only talking about opposite gender people with opposite gender sexual orientation". I mean you are talking about a kind of normative and traditionalist generalization about "how people choose" which doesn't hold up to scrutiny and has so many counter-examples, especially when you look at examples of how and why people actually interact with each other.
> 
> I mean, one could easily say "I eat and sleep to have sex" because I can't do one without the prerequisite but that is just confusing the necessary for the sufficient.


waldo fits you


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

angryuberman said:


> waldo fits you


I know, I made the name up.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

If i liked the people in my car and 95% of the time I did I had no problem driving them through a drive though to get some food and 90% of the time they offered if I would like to eat on there tab!


----------



## fairiesgalore (Mar 5, 2020)

angryuberman said:


> If i liked the people in my car and 95% of the time I did I had no problem driving them through a drive though to get some food and 90% of the time they offered if I would like to eat on there tab!


I don't eat poison crock pot for life

Not even for free which isn't free if you're idling & being paid .20 or less per minute

To each they own, garbage in garbage out


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


Yes, because the public has a hard time to understand what would drive someone to the point of desperation as to be able to accept driving for Uber. And quite frankly, can you blame them for thinking like that? No, you can't.

Now, you have two choices: Either you tell them that you do it part-time and only for "entertainment value", OR you allow them to sympathize with you and hopefully get some extra $'s in tips. Take your pick!


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> No one should ever be ashamed of honest work regardless of what it is.


Um, yeah, they should....


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

I have been uber shamed many a times even though because of my marketing in the car in las vegas I was making nearly double the income of my shamers


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

EVERY time, I let PAX know this is just a part-time, temporary job. 

I would be utterly humiliated if they thought otherwise....


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

A rider sees that you just drove 8 mins to pick him up, then gets a 6 min ride for $4. Of course the rider wonders about your intelligence and math skills. 
Or you could tell your riders that you have nothing better to do and just enjoy strangers scratching your seats and door panels.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

MarkMan said:


> A rider sees that you just drove 8 mins to pick him up, then gets a 6 min ride for $4. Of course the rider wonders about your intelligence and math skills.
> Or you could tell your riders that you have nothing better to do and just enjoy strangers scratching your seats and door panels.


Most pax don't have those kinds of math skills. They believe the driver is making big bucks. They believe big daddy companies like Uber are paying drivers more than what they themselves are paying for a service, because money magically grows on corporation trees and just showers down on everyone except them. So really society owes it to them to give them a free ride and for $4 you better give top quality service, or else.

If you provide crayons and a coloring book sometimes it prevents them from scratching the seats.


----------



## Travis2288 (Nov 10, 2019)

Not necessarily losers at least most dont. They do think ridesharing drivers are all creepers tho its insulting and offensive when they say dumb shit like "your not gonna rape me right" or I have a weapon so dont try anything" and your just like 🤮🤢🤬 "all I said was hows it going" and then you think to yourself gross I'd never touch that with a ten foot pole.


----------



## DonFromDenver (Mar 23, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


smart idea. Another car totaled my Lyft-Hertz rental on Friday here in Vegas. hired injury attorney. Back in 2018 it was like making $30/hr. now 14 per hr. NOT WORTH IT ANYMORE. THE DREAM IS DEAD.


----------



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Serious question. I dont know what to think anymore. I think the truth is a lot of people do. And that makes me not want to drive anymore.


In answering the question i look at it from the flip side.

Do we look at people to use rideshare as pathetic losers? The answer is, it depends. Some yes, some no. Same for them when looking at us.

Everyone has their own reasons for driving and for riding.

As for me, what other people think about why I do or do not drive is measured in nanogivafuks....

I just don't care if they think I'm a pathetic loser... For all they know I could be sitting on a mountain of gold bars and doing it for sh1ts and giggles. You shouldn't care what perfect strangers think. Life is so much easier that way.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

RickGnVa said:


> In answering the question i look at it from the flip side.
> 
> Do we look at people to use rideshare as pathetic losers? The answer is, it depends. Some yes, some no. Same for them when looking at us.
> 
> ...


Best response yet!


----------

